# Trouble!



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Taking a break...









Making sure my daughter isn't holding anything 'invisible' over her head such as a treat...LOL









No Trouble you can't get on the hay <we use this bale for bedding>









No Trouble! Trouble says 'But....but....I want those leaves!"









I'm going...I'm going...sheesh









Hmmm...nobody's looking...









AHHH she sees me I better hurry!! :laugh: 









I'm sorry! I didn't mean to pull the tarp off...let me see if I can fix it! <Yes that's what it looked like, she was actually trying to paw at the tarp then gave up and pawed at the hay LOL>









Yo lil girl, what's the password? 









YUMMY! <And Madison wants in on it!>









Ya'll better back off I got my side kick now!


















WAIT! Your not my sidekick, GET DOWN! :laugh: 









Snow White and Madison - the gates open, it must be feeding time! These are my 'piggys' haha









Feeding time? OH YEAH I AM SO THERE!









The piggy's guarding the barn, waiting for evening feed :laugh: Don't they just bustle with 'royalty?' 









Wildchild trying to decide if she wants in on Trouble's antics









Go Trouble...time to go back in the pen :laugh: 









All that in about 15 minutes time just before it got too dark to get any pics...
Now tell me...is Trouble....Trouble? :laugh:

A video... :wink: 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/hoosiersha ... hotostream
My daughter and our herd queen, Snow White....she is such a sweetie, this is what she does to me when I am in the pen. She is very affectionate, and Lord forbid you don't return the affection! She'll pull at your pockets, your shirt, she'll nudge you with her nose, hehe...


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

I'd have to say she is most definately trouble! I always love seeing the pictures of your goaties, expecially Trouble! She is just the most beautiful color red.


----------



## Willow (Jun 12, 2011)

What a clever girl!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

LOVED the pics ) Yep she is trouble, BIG trouble!! :ROFL: She looks like she is alot of fun to have around! You can send her my way!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I too love seeing your goats. They are TANKS. Very nice looking goats.

I have to agree every time I see trouble, she is just so striking. I LOVE  that color. hlala:


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

So pretty! And SO Trouble! :laugh: I love the captions! :greengrin:


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

Love the pictures! Especially the kind of cartoon of her.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks so much! She is just so silly! The things she comes up with, you can't help but laugh! She really is like a teenage girl compared to our other goats. 
I love reds. Trouble is definitely a lot deeper red than her big sis, Ithma. She's really a good girl and doesn't do too much in the way of getting herself into Trouble, usually anything she does...it makes us laugh  She sure was determined to be up on that hay! And my poor daughter...she tried everything she could think of to keep Trouble off of that hay, it was just too funny...LOL


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Adorable Trouble!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Too cute...I love it.........  :laugh:


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

What a gorgeous girl! I especially loved the sequence photos of her running   :laugh:

Great pictures! Post more!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I went to the fair the other day, and there were a few boers there... I kept looking for that beautiful deep red color of your goats, but didn't see anything like yours! They are SO beautiful! Great Job on the pics and the goats!


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

LOVE your pictures! Your goats are so pretty!! LOL they are so funny! I enjoyed the pictures of them twisting and jumping :greengrin:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I was out helping my husband and son in the goat pen - we're trying to build a shelter in the buck pen...
So anyway...goats come up from browsing in the woods, my daughter takes them into the backyard for a while so they can graze and stay out of our way <nosy nosy girls!>.

you guessed it... Trouble went right for that one round roll of hay....and pulled the tarps off AGAIN LOL Stinker! She's such a goofy goofy girl


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I so enjoy your pictures Candace! I absolutely love "young ladies" at Troubles age, so full of personality and antics and you capture hers so wonderfully with a camera!


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

I love love love the 2nd pic!


----------

